# Sydney accountant needed



## Finrev (1 June 2007)

My accountant has decided to retire so am looking for a new one. Took me years and many bad experiances to find this one who has been great. Looking for a sole practice or small partnership with good all round knowledge espesially of share trading and located in the Sydney area. Would appreciate any recomendations anyone can give. PM me if you dont want to post details in general chat.

Thx


----------



## aaronphetamine (1 June 2007)

*Re: Accountant Needed*

My accountants name is Jack Schitt

When anyone asks me about my taxes, i just tell them i know Jack Schitt

lol


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 June 2007)

*Re: Accountant Needed*



aaronphetamine said:


> My accountants name is Jack Schitt
> 
> When anyone asks me about my taxes, i just tell them i know Jack Schitt
> 
> lol




That`s a coincidense aaronamphetamine ,I know Jacks brother Bill.


----------



## Finrev (2 June 2007)

*Re: Accountant Needed*



aaronphetamine said:


> My accountants name is Jack Schitt
> 
> When anyone asks me about my taxes, i just tell them i know Jack Schitt
> 
> lol




do you have a phone number for Mr Schitt ?   


meanwhile anyone who can recommend someone would be greatly appreciated


----------



## krisbarry (2 June 2007)

*Re: Accountant Needed*



Wysiwyg said:


> That`s a coincidense aaronamphetamine ,I know Jacks brother Bill.




Don't you mean Bull and not Bill


----------



## builder2818 (31 July 2010)

*Looking for a Sydney accountant*

Does anyone from Sydney here know and can recommend an accountant that deals with clients who actively trade the markets, particularly Options and Foreign Exchange?

At the moment I am sending my stuff down to Melbourne which is a hassle because I would like to sit down and discuss my financial affairs face to face with my accountant.


----------



## erickva (18 February 2011)

*Re: Looking for a Sydney accountant*



builder2818 said:


> Does anyone from Sydney here know and can recommend an accountant that deals with clients who actively trade the markets, particularly Options and Foreign Exchange?
> 
> At the moment I am sending my stuff down to Melbourne which is a hassle because I would like to sit down and discuss my financial affairs face to face with my accountant.




Hi Builder, 
Any luck on that?
Were you using Intelligent Group in Melbourne?
Cheers,
Erick


----------



## Thirty (6 August 2011)

*Good Accountant in Sydney?*

Hi guys.

I am in the process of starting a trading business with an ABN. I have been trading stocks and futures for around three years now and am beginning to become profitable (Still down over all!). Anyway, I have decided that it is time to run my trading through a business as eventually I will turn this into my full time profession.  I will in the next year or so be trading futures exclusively with automated strategies. 

So my main question is:

Are any of you traders using an accountant in Sydney that you can recommend? I am not having much luck in finding anyone that I believe has the experience or knowledge.  

I am only interested in accountants that have experience with futures or at least share trading.  

I have done a little bit of research into what is required by the tax office and I believe I meet all the requirements to start a business in trading. I have a whole bunch of questions that I need an accountant to answer for me so I can establish the business and make it tax effective. 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Value Hunter (22 November 2013)

*Looking for a good Sydney based accountant*

Hi,

Currently I'm looking to change accountants for myself and my parents as our current accountant (my parents and I use the same one) is unsatisfactory.

We live in Sydney and want an accountant based in Sydney who is knowledgeable, gives good service and doesn't charge an arm and a leg.

We are looking to take all our business to one accountant. This means I want one accountant to do my personal tax return, my mum's personal tax return (including shares and investment properties), my dad's personal tax return, my mum's business tax, and my parents joint self managed super, so the accountant must be able to do personal (including investment properties and shares), small business and smsf returns. We want to pay a flat annual package fee that includes all of the above and basic tax advice.

If anyone has a reliable accountant that they have been using for a long time that meets all of the above criteria please recommend someone by posting on this thread (or alternatively p.m. me).

Thanks guys.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 November 2013)

*Re: Looking for a good Sydney based accountant*



Value Hunter said:


> .... We want to pay a flat annual package fee that includes all of the above and basic tax advice.....




Are you being realistic expecting "all of the above" for a flat annual fee? 

Most accountants charge on the basis of their time spent doing your returns etc. The scope of work you outline suggests that the hours would vary from year to year depending on the number of trades and the number of occaisions on which advise is sought and the type of advise sought. I suspect it would be hard for any accountant to commit to a "flat fee" when they don't know in advance the amount of work they are commiting too.


----------



## Julia (22 November 2013)

Agree with nulla's comments.  Why does the accountant have to be based where you live?
My accountant is in a different city.  I file everything electronically and just email it all to him at the appropriate time.  Works perfectly.


----------



## Ves (22 November 2013)

Julia said:


> Agree with nulla's comments.  Why does the accountant have to be based where you live?
> My accountant is in a different city.  I file everything electronically and just email it all to him at the appropriate time.  Works perfectly.



+1 When I first moved to QLD I continued working for my Victorian based firm right at home in my study.   They'd email all the various SMSF fund documentation up to me,   and I'd do it all remotely.   I never printed a single page that year.  Did everything on the screen,  complied all my workpapers and source documentation via PDF.

Definitely possible.   I've often considered starting a home SMSF business,   a low cost model,  targeted at people who don't want face to face contact with their accountant and are happy to converse, if necessary, by other means.   I'm not really motivated to build a client list from scratch though.  Nor do I really want to put the effort into getting all of the licenses and insurance working out at this point.


----------



## Happy2be (23 November 2013)

These forums are all the damn same, someone asks a legitimate question and every posts crap.  Just answer the damn question or say nothing!


----------



## Taltan (23 November 2013)

Finrev said:


> My accountant has decided to retire so am looking for a new one. Took me years and many bad experiances to find this one who has been great. Looking for a sole practice or small partnership with good all round knowledge espesially of share trading and located in the Sydney area. Would appreciate any recomendations anyone can give. PM me if you dont want to post details in general chat.
> 
> Thx




I am a sole practioner CA Accountant very knowledgeable on trading. I am in Melbourne though. Have not been on this forum for ages but if you need to know my approach you can read my old comments here. If interested pm me.


----------



## Julia (23 November 2013)

Ves said:


> +1 When I first moved to QLD I continued working for my Victorian based firm right at home in my study.   They'd email all the various SMSF fund documentation up to me,   and I'd do it all remotely.   I never printed a single page that year.  Did everything on the screen,  complied all my workpapers and source documentation via PDF.
> 
> Definitely possible.   I've often considered starting a home SMSF business,   a low cost model,  targeted at people who don't want face to face contact with their accountant and are happy to converse, if necessary, by other means.   I'm not really motivated to build a client list from scratch though.  Nor do I really want to put the effort into getting all of the licenses and insurance working out at this point.



If your last point is maybe less important to you than building your own business, you might be surprised at how many people no longer want face to face contact.

We're becoming more and more used to communicating electronically.

A friend of mine is a lawyer, up until recently working for a firm.  She has started up her own mobile legal business - the chief selling point is that she goes to the client initially and then communications are continued electronically.  No public office so no need for fancy premises.
Some radio and press advertising and already she has more work than she can handle.


----------

